# Unpaid experience



## fluffybunnyfeet (Nov 12, 2011)

I have been working with PC's for the past decade off and on and could have probably passed the A+ without taking college classes based on my experience and prior study. However, none of my experience is paid experience. Everything I have done with computers, from maintenance and troubleshooting to web design has all been volunteer. 

So when it comes time for me to apply for a job this summer, should I try to document it on my resume or convey this experience in some way? Is it worth anything to prospective employers or should I not even mention it?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Get that certification, you do not need a degree or college classes to get it. 

Putting unpaid experience on a resume is tricky, if you did work for a nonprofit organization, then you may be able to put it under volunteer work. You can also place a bit in hobbies and such. It all depends upon the position you are applying for.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I would definitely document it on your resume. Just because you're not being paid doesn't mean you're not working. List things like your skills and knowledge and then the type of work you've done in the past.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

any experience is good experience wether its paid or not.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I would put it in your CV/resume anyway, as long as it is formally recognised as work in some way. I can't put down any of the technical support I give people on my CV, but if I did any unpaid work then it does still count. What they may want to do however is follow it up with who you did work for/with so that they have proof.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Messing around with building computers in your spare time: useful, but not experience
Creating a home lab and studying technologies: also useful, but not experience
Doing volunteer IT work for companies or organizations: _absolutely_ experience!


----------

